# Harrier fly over- video



## v2 (Jun 6, 2006)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taUwG2tdGfc_

and Hariers attack:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E14Pyz7rFdY_


----------



## Dac (Jun 6, 2006)

"I'm not going to flinch"


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah lol  Good ones v2, although the music on the second one was pretty awful...


----------

